# Czcionki z pakietu [artwiz fonts] z ogonkami!

## przemos

Witam, przedstawiam czcionkę Snap oraz Snap bold autorstwa Oliwier Ptak z polskimi ogonkami mojego autorstwa  :Smile: 

Jak to wygląda? - przykład snap inny przyklad snap albo artwiz-fonts

Z czym to się je?

Ściągamy paczkę stąd.

A dalej:

```
cd your_font_dir

tar xjvf artwizPL.tbz2

cd artwiz

fc-cache -fv ./
```

Dodajemy ścieżkę do xorg.conf:

```
FontPath "/your_font_dir/artwiz"
```

Dodajemy do /etc/fonts/local.conf:

```
<dir>your_font_dir/artwiz:unscaled</dir>
```

Następnie restart X i cieszymy się nowymi czcionkami.

Z oczywistych względów nie będę pisał jak ustawić te czcionki w menadżerze okien, którego używacie.

EDIT 13.01.2007:

Dodałem aqui oraz aqui-bold. Dla niezorientowanych daje screena, dla zorientowania jak wygląda czcionka aqui - to ta w menu. Ten brzydki screen oczywiście nie jest mój.

 Jeśli już masz w systemie poprzednią paczkę najlepiej usuń cały folder z czcionkami i powtórz instalację dla uaktualnionej paczki

----------

## ShadowWizzard

No witam,

mam pytanie ponieważ czcionka snap jest super przerobiona na 8859-2   :Laughing: 

czy masz w planach pozostałe czcionki artwiz przerobić na iso8859-2   :Question: 

Pozdrawiam

MrMad

----------

## przemos

Narazie oprócz snapa tylko aqui oraz aqui-bold mam przerobioną, w zasadzie reszta mnie nie interesuje z braku czasu, niestety. Ale może kiedyś się wezmę za to. Tak a propo to z iso8859-2 tylko polskie znaki dodałem. Tak wogóle dziwię się, że tak mały odzew - wg. mnie snap to jedna z fajniejszych czcionek jakie widziałem.

EDIT: Oczywiście postaram się niedługo uaktualnić paczkę poprzez dodanie aqui.

----------

## psycepa

hmm tak sobie mysle, bo podobna ta czcionka do jednej, ktora gdzies kiedys widzialem ale nie zapamietalem nazwy

moze ktos z forumowiczow bedzie wiedzial  :Smile: 

otoz wyglada toto prawie tak samo jak snap, ale ma zakrzywione, takie wypukle, kreseczki ograniczajace znak od gory i dolu, np o to bedzie prawie kwadrat, tylko gorna kreseczka wypukla do gory a dolna wypukla do dolu

mam nadzieje ze opisalem to w miare jasno  :Wink: 

wiec drodzy forumowicze, wie ktos jak sie taka czcionka nazywa ?

----------

## argasek

@przemos: patrząc na screena, glyph 'ą' jest źle narysowany. Polecam zapoznać się z tematem, skoro już zabierasz się za coś, to zabierz się za to dobrze  :Smile: 

http://www.twardoch.com/download/polishhowto/ogonek.html

----------

## milu

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

Jakoś tutaj bardziej mi pasuje.

Czy ktoś posiada czcionki w podobnym stylu lecz ttfy?

----------

## argasek

@Milu: może ta? http://www.kottke.org/plus/type/silkscreen/

----------

## przemos

 *argasek wrote:*   

> @przemos: patrząc na screena, glyph 'ą' jest źle narysowany. Polecam zapoznać się z tematem, skoro już zabierasz się za coś, to zabierz się za to dobrze 
> 
> http://www.twardoch.com/download/polishhowto/ogonek.html

 

Szczerze mówiąc rysując ogonki nie zastanawiałem się czy robie to zgodnie z zasadami, dlatego też wyszło jak wyszło - miało byc ładnie, przejrzyście a co najważniejsze: czytelnie. Postaram się w przyszłym tygodniu porawić te niedoróbki, aczkolwiek odnośnie zarzutu "jeśli coś już robisz rób to dobrze" jestem ZA, ale mimo wszystko, żeby zrobić to dobrze należałoby się zająć całym zestawem znaków iso8859-2, a nie tylko polskimi znakami, ja natomiast chciałem tylko i wyłącznie, żeby działały polskie znaki i that's all. Ale tak jak już mówiłem poprawie glypha w 'ą' żeby było ok.

----------

## argasek

@przemos: spokojnie -- na dodanie pozostałych glyphów jest czas (a jeśli znajdą się i chęci, to bardzo dobrze). Anyway, good job  :Smile: 

----------

## quezak

Jestem zmuszony podbić temat bo linki z pierwszego postu nie żyją  :Sad: 

Mógłby ktoś zarzucić tę paczkę?

----------

